# How should Church truly be like??



## Zork (Apr 16, 2012)

How should Church be like?

Example.
1. Greeted(Particular person)
2. Scripture reading(Someone else)
3. Hymn(Not accompanied by instrument) 
4. Announcements
5. Hymns(2 or 3 With piano)
6. Preaching
7. Hymn for tithing
8. Hymns to close the service

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Moireach (Apr 16, 2012)

It's customary to have announcements before or after the service really. It's very clumsy and distracting bang in the middle of the service.
In my church the order of service is,
1. Intimations
2. First unaccompanied Psalm singing
3. First Bible Reading
4. Prayer (by the Minister)
5. Second unaccompanied Psalm singing
6. Second Bible Reading
6. Third unaccompanied Psalm singing
7. Minister re-reads the text he will preach on from the second reading and preaches for about 45-55 minutes.
7. Fourth unaccompanied Psalm singing
8. Minister prays and pronounces benediction

We believe this is the type of worship service the Bible prescribes.


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 16, 2012)

*Ronny*


> 7. Hymn for tithing


In many churches tithes, offerings and other giving is put in a collection plate as you enter the church, although the other way of collecting them during the service is also a possibility, and some might think that that will make people more thoughtful about giving to Christ's cause and kingdom.


----------



## RTaron (Apr 16, 2012)

[/Quote]In my church the order of service is,
1. Intimations
2. First unaccompanied Psalm singing
3. First Bible Reading
4. Prayer (by the Minister)
5. Second unaccompanied Psalm singing
6. Second Bible Reading
6. Third unaccompanied Psalm singing
7. Minister re-reads the text he will preach on from the second reading and preaches for about 45-55 minutes.
7. Fourth unaccompanied Psalm singing
8. Minister prays and pronounces benediction

We believe this is the type of worship service the Bible prescribes.[/QUOTE]

David, Most excellent, simple and refreshing. 

Yet, Before the first psalm, do you not also have a call or direction from the minister to the worship of God? as discribed in the directory:

The congregation being assembled, the minister, after solemn calling on them to the worshipping of the great name of God, is to begin with prayer.

"In all reverence and humility acknowledging the incomprehensible greatness and majesty of the Lord, (in whose presence they do then in a special manner appear,) and their own vileness and unworthiness to approach so near him, with their utter inability of themselves to so great a work; and humbly beseeching him for pardon, assistance, and acceptance, in the whole service then to be performed; and for a blessing on that particular portion of his word then to be read: And all in the name and mediation of the Lord Jesus Christ."


----------



## Kevin (Apr 16, 2012)

FYI here is an article that I recently wrote on this topic.

Beyond Contemporary Making Worship Accessible | Vintage73.com | Vintage73.com


----------



## Moireach (Apr 17, 2012)

In my church the order of service is,
1. Intimations
2. First unaccompanied Psalm singing
3. First Bible Reading
4. Prayer (by the Minister)
5. Second unaccompanied Psalm singing
6. Second Bible Reading
6. Third unaccompanied Psalm singing
7. Minister re-reads the text he will preach on from the second reading and preaches for about 45-55 minutes.
7. Fourth unaccompanied Psalm singing
8. Minister prays and pronounces benediction

We believe this is the type of worship service the Bible prescribes.[/QUOTE]

David, Most excellent, simple and refreshing. 

Yet, Before the first psalm, do you not also have a call or direction from the minister to the worship of God? as discribed in the directory:

The congregation being assembled, the minister, after solemn calling on them to the worshipping of the great name of God, is to begin with prayer.

"In all reverence and humility acknowledging the incomprehensible greatness and majesty of the Lord, (in whose presence they do then in a special manner appear,) and their own vileness and unworthiness to approach so near him, with their utter inability of themselves to so great a work; and humbly beseeching him for pardon, assistance, and acceptance, in the whole service then to be performed; and for a blessing on that particular portion of his word then to be read: And all in the name and mediation of the Lord Jesus Christ."[/QUOTE]

Yes we do, thanks for the correction.


----------



## Zork (Apr 17, 2012)

Kevin said:


> FYI here is an article that I recently wrote on this topic.
> 
> Beyond Contemporary Making Worship Accessible | Vintage73.com | Vintage73.com



Thanks.


----------



## Moireach (Apr 17, 2012)

Your question boils down to a few simple things Ronny.

1. The Church's worship is governed by what the New Testament commands in worship
2. The Church is not at will to introduce anything to worship which the New Testament does not command
3. As a result, the New Testament's worship is characterised by a beautiful simplicity
4. Constantly centred on God's word

New Testament worship is a huge contrast to Old Testament worship. Thus, the difference in worship reflects the wider differences between the Old and New Testament. 

So New Testament worship is not about splendour and majesty - as the Old was for good reason - is about simplicity centred on Christ. Man's initiative is nowhere to be seen.


----------

